# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  قصةُ "إسلام عمر رضي الله عنه" أصحيحةٌ هي ؟ .

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

قصةُ "إسلام عمر رضي الله عنه" أصحيحةٌ هي ؟ . وقصة إسلامه رضي الله عنه رواها ابن إسحاق بقوله: " وكان إسلام عمر فيما بلغني أن أخته فاطمة بنت الخطاب، وكانت عند سعيد بن زيد ... (1) " وذكر القصة المشهورة في إسلامه وفيها: أنه قد خرج متوشحًا سيفه يريد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلقيه رجل فأخبره بإسلام أخته وزوجها فأتاهما وسألهما عما سمع من كلامهما قبل دخوله، ثم ضَرْبه أخت، وقراءته لما كان معهم وكانت سورة (طه) ودخول الإسلام قلبه.
وفي رواية يونس بن بُكير عن ابن إسحاق قال:" ثم إن قريشًا بعثت عمر بن الخطاب وهو يومئذ مشرك في طلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ورسول الله صلى عليه وسلم في دار أصل الصفا، ولقيه النحام، وهو نُعيم بن عبد الله بن أسد ... قال: وأسلم قبل ذلك، وعمر متقلد سيفه ... (2) " وذكر القصة.
وقصة إسلامه رضي الله عنه على شهرتها فإن لم تروَ ـ حسب علمي ـ بسند صحيح موصول. وقد ذكر الشيخ محمد رزق الطرهوني ـ حفظه الله ـ ثمانية طرق لها وهي ـ باختصار ـ كالتالي:
1ـ ابن عساكر قال: أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي ... عن سعيد بن يحيى بن قيس بن عيسى عن أبيه ... ورواه عبد العزيز الجرمي في فوائده من الطريق نفسه إلا أنه قال: عن أبيه عن عمر.
2ـ ابن سعد والدراقطني والحاكم والبيهقي في الدلائل وابن عساكر، من طرق عن إسحاق بن يوسف الأزرق قال: أخبرني القاسم بن عثمان البصري عن أنس قال:" خرج عمر متقلّد السيف ... " وقال *: رجاله ثقات إلا القاسم، قال عنه البخاري: له أحاديث لا يتابع عليها، وقال العقيلي: لا يتابع على حديثه، وقال الدراقطني: ليس بالقوي، وذكره ابن حبان (الثقات).
3ـ ابن إسحاق. (وهو ما ذُكر أول البحث).
4ـ البزار عن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحُنيني عن أسامة بن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عن جده ...
5ـ ابن عائذ في مغازيه قال: أخبرني الوليد بن مسلم قال: حدثني عمر بن محمد قال: حدثني أبي محمد بن زيد بن عبد الله بن عمر ... وقال *: وهذا إسناد صحيح في غاية الصحة إلا أنه مرسل.
6ـ أبو نُعيم في (الدلائل) وفي (الحلية) من طريق محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة عن عبد الحميد بن صالح عن محمد بن أبان عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي فروة عن أبان بن صالح عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس قال: سألت عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه لأي شيء سُميت الفاروق، (فذكر قصة إسلام حمزة رضي الله عنه وإسلامه هو بعده بثلاثة أيام) وقال *: وهذا إسناد ضعيف من أجل إسحاق بن أبي فروة تركه جماعة وضعفه آخرون ... ومحمد بن أبان هو الجعفي فيه أيضًا كلام ولكنه يسير.
7 ـ الطبراني عن ثوبان، قال الهيثمي: فيه يزيد بن ربيعة الرحبي متروك، وقال ابن عدي أرجو أنه لا بأس به.
8 ـ عبد الرازق عن الزهري بإسناد صحبيح. أ. هـ مختصرًا من السيرة الذهبية (3) ثم ذكر طريقًا تاسعة نقلها عن السيوطي في (الخصائص الكبرى) وقال: ولم أقف على إسنادها.

والطريق الأول: فيه أبو بكر بن عبد الباقي قال عنه ابن عساكر: كان يُتهم بمذهب الأوائل ويُذكر عنه رقة دين، وكأن الذهبي لم يرتضِ ذلك فقال في ترجمة ابن عبد الباقي: " تكلم فيه أبو القاسم بن عساكر بكلام مردٍ فجٍّ ... " ثم ذكره. ومن في السند لم أقف لهم على ترجمة حسب بحثي.
والطريق الثاني: قال الذهبي رحمه الله عن القاسم بن عثمان البصري: " حدث عن إسحاق الأزرق بمتن محفوظ، وبقصة إسلام عمر، وهي منكرة جدًا (5) " ونقل عن البخاري قوله: له أحاديث لا يتابع عليها.
والطريق الثالث: ساقه ابن إسحاق بدون سند.
والرابع: رواه الحاكم أيضًا وسكت عنه (6)، وقال الذهبي: واهٍ منقطع. وقال البزّار بعد روايته: " وهذا الحديث لا نعلم رواه عن أسامة بن زيد عن أبيه عن جده عن عمر إلا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنيني، ولا نعلم يُروى في إسلام عمر إسناد أحسن من هذا الإسناد، على أن الحنيني قد ذكرنا أنه قد خرج عن المدينة فكفّ، واضطرب حديثه (7) " وقال الهيثمي: " وفيه أسامة بن زيد بن أسلم وهو ضعيف " وعلقّ ابن حجر في الحاشية بقوله: " وفيه من هو أضعف من أسامة وهو إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنيني وقد ذكر البزار أنه تفرد به (8) ".
والخامس: مرسل.
والسادس: فيه إسحاق بن أبي فروة قال عنه الحافظ في (التقريب): " متروك (9))، وفيه أيضًا محمد أبان " ضعفه أبو دواد وابن معين، وقال البخاري: ليس بالقوي، وقال النسائي: ليس بثقة (10) " وقد ضعّف الإمام الذهبي هذا الطريق كما في (السيرة (11)) من (تاريخ الإسلام).
والسابع: فيه يزيد الرحبي، وهو متروك كما في (لسان الميزان (12)).
والثامن: مرسل الزهري، ومرسله رحمه الله شرٌّ من مرسل غيره، كما قال ذلك يحي بن سعيد القطان، وقد سبق الحديث عن مراسيل الزهري (13).
وفضلًا عن ضعف سند القصة، ففي المتن اضطراب، فمرة أن قريشًا بعثته، وفي أخرى أنه خرج ابتداءً، وفي بعضها أنه قرأ وكان كاتبًا (عن أنس عند ابن سعد والدارقطني) وفي أخرى " حتى دعا قارئًا فقرأ عليه وكان عمر لا يكتب " (مرسل الزهري).
وفي بعض الروايات أن السورة التي قرأها عمر كانت (طه) (عند ابن إسحاق، وحديث أنس) وفي البعض الآخر أن السورة كانت (الحديد) (البزار عن أسلم) وسورة الحديد مدنية.
وقد بوب الإمام البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه: باب إسلام عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه (14)، ولم يسبق شيئًا من الروايات عنقصة إسلمه رضي الله عنه.
ولضعف أسانيدها فقد ذكرها شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في (الفتاوي) بصيغة التضعيف فقال: " وقد روُي أن سورة طه كانت مكتوبة عند أخت عمر، وأن سبب إسلام عمر كان لما بلغه إسلام أخته، وكانت السورة تُقرأ عندها (15) ".
وسكت عن القصة الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في تعليقه على (فقه السيرة) فلم يتكلم عنها بتصحيح ولا تضعيف. وقال الدكتور أكرم العمري ـ حفظه الله ـ: " أما قصة استماعه القرآن يتلوه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاته قرب الكعبة وعمر مستخفٍ بأستارها، وكذلك قصته مع أخته فاطمة حين لطمها لإسلامها وضرب زوجها سعيد بن زيد، ثم اطلاعه على صحيفة فيها آيات، وإسلامه، فلم يثبت شيء من هذه القصص من طريق صحيحة (16) ".
وتروى قصة أخرى في سبب إسلامه ـ رضي الله عنه ـ وهي ما رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده قال: حدثنا أبو المغيرة قال: حدثنا صفوان قال: حدثنا شريح بن عبيد قال: قال عمر: " خرجت أتعرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجدته قد سبقني إلى المسجد، فقمت خلفه، فاستفتح سورة الحاقة فجعلت أعجب من تأليف القرآن، فقلت: هذا والله شاعر، كما قالت قريش قال: فقرأ: (إنه لقول رسول كريم وما هو بقول شاعر قليلًا ما تؤمنون) قال: قلت كاهن،: " قال (ولا بقول كاهن قليلًا ما تذكرون، تنزيل من رب العالمين ... ) الآيات. قال: فوقع الإسلام في قلبي كل موقع (17) ". قال الهيثمي:" رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ورجاله ثقات، إلا أن شريح بن عبيد لم يدرك عمر (18) " وفاته رضي الله عنه عزوه لأحمد أيضًا.
وذكر هذه القصة الإمام الذهبي في (السيرة) وأتبعها بأخرى مشابهة لها فقال: "وقال أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا يحيى بن يعلى الأسلمي عن عبد الله بن المؤمل عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال: كان أول إسلام عمر أن عمر قال: ضرب أختي المخاض ليلًا فخرجت من البيت فدخلت في أستار الكعبة في ليلة قرّة، فجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فدخل الحِجْر وعليه تبّان، فصلى ما شاء الله، ثم انصرف، فسمعت شيئًا لم أسمع مثله، فخرج فاتبعته فقال: (من هذا) قلت عمر. قال: (يا عمر ما تدعني ليلًا ولا نهارًا) فخشيت أن يدعو على فقلت: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأنك رسول الله، فقال: (يا عمر أسرّه) قلت: لا والذي بعثك بالحق لأعلننه، كما أعلنت الشرك (19) ".
وفي سنده يحيى الأسلمي شيعي ضعيف، وابن مؤمل ضعيف أيضًا والراوي عن جابر هو أبو الزبير مدلس وقد عنعن، وروايته عن جابر في غير ما رواه الإمام مسلم فيها ضعف.
وقد روى ابن إسحاق قصة تشبه ما سبق بسياق أطول عن عبد الله بن أبي نجيح عن أصحابه عطاء ومجاهد أو عمن روى ذلك ... وقد صرّح ابن إسحاق بالتحديث، لكن الحديث مرسل. وقال بعد أن ذكرها:" والله أعلم أي ذلك كان (20) ".
ومما ينبغي أن يُعلم أن كثرة طرق الحديث لا تزيده قوة دائمًا، بل ربما زادته ضعفًا، كما نبه على ذلك غير واحد من أهل العلم.
تنبيه: قول عمر بن عبد البر رحمه الله في ترجمة سعيد بن زيد: " ... كان إسلام عمر عنده في بيته ... وخبرهما في ذلك خبر حسن " (21) مراده ـ والله أعلم ـ حُسن المتن، لا السند (22).
فائدة: قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (7/ 44) عن تلقيب عمر بالفاروق: " فقيل أول من لقبه به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، رواه أبو جعفر بن أبي شيبة في تاريخه عن [من] طريق ابن عباس عن عمر، ورواه ابن سعد من حديث عائشة، وقيل أهل الكتاب، أخرجه ابن سعد عن الزهري، وقيل جبريل رواه البغوي ".
وثانية: أما دعاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يعزّ الله الإسلام بعمر، فقد ورد من عدة طرق وبألفاظ مختلفة، صحّح ابن حجر منها ما رواه الحاكم عن عائشة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" اللهم أعز الإسلام بعمر " (الفتح 7/ 48).
وثالثة: حديث ابن عباس مرفوعًا: " لما أسلم عمر أتاني جبريل فقال استبشر أهل السماء بإسلام عمر " أخرجه ابن ماجه (1/ 38) وابن حبان رقم (2182) موارد، والحاكم وصححه، وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله: فيه عبد الله بن خراش ضعفه الدراقطني. وقال الشيخ سعد الحميد: والحديث ضعيف جدًا (مختصر استدراك الذهبي على الحاكم لابن الملقن 3/ 1228). ثم طُبع المجلد التاسع من السلسلة الضعيفة، وحكم الألباني رحمه الله بقوله: ضعيف جدًا (ص 325).
صـ 61
       "ماشاع في السيرة النبوية ولم يثبت" للعوشن 

_________
(1) الروض الأنف (3/ 265).
(2) السيرة، تحقيق محمد حميد الله، ص160.
* الطرهوني.* الطرهوني.
(3) (2/ 319ـ 329).
(3) السير (20/ 25).
(4) لسان الميزان (4/ 463).
(5) المستدرك (4/ 66).
(6) البحر الزخار (1/ 403).
(7) (9/ 64ـ65).
(8) (1/ 59).
(10) لسان الميزان (5/ 31).
(11) ص 179.
(12) 6/ 286.
(13) انظر ما سبق. في قصة ردة عبيد الله بن جحش.
(14) 7/ 177، فتح.
(15) الفتاوي (15/ 255).
(19) ص 173
(20) الروض الأنف (3/ 269) وقد ذكر الدكتور أحمد معبد أن ابن إسحاق يُميّز ما يرويه عن الضعفاء وغيرهم " ... حيث نجده ينبه كثيرًا على عدم قبوله لما يرويه، فيصفه بالزعم، وبعضه بالمشكوك فيه، وبعضه يكلُ عِلْمَ وقوعه أو عدم وقوعه إلى الله تعالى " (النفح الشذى 2/ 759).
(21) الاستيعاب (بهامش الإصابة) (2/ 2).
(22) ثم وجدت الشيخ الألباني قد علّق على قول ابن عبد البر عن قصة أبي ذكر: " في خبر عجيب حسن فيه طول " بقول: " وأنا أظن أنه يعني حسن في المعنى لا في الرواية. والله أعلم " (الضعيف 13ـ 2/ 1104) قال ابن عبد البر في التمهيد (24/ 347) بعد حديث ذكره: " هذا حديث حسن الألفاظ، ضعيف السند ".

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسنت بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وفيك بارك _أخي الفاضل_ .

----------


## علي حمدي

قصةُ "إسلام عمر

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

للرفع.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وأما الصحيح في إسلام عمر رضي الله عنه:
ما رواه البخاري عَنْ عبد الله بن عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما، قَالَ: مَا سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ لِشَيْءٍ قَطُّ يَقُولُ إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ كَذَا إِلَّا كَانَ كَمَا يَظُنُّ.
بَيْنَمَا عُمَرُ جَالِسٌ إِذْ مَرَّ بِهِ رَجُلٌ جَمِيلٌ فَقَالَ عمر: لَقَدْ أَخْطَأَ ظَنِّي، أَوْ إِنَّ هَذَا عَلَىٰ دِينِهِ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، أَوْ لَقَدْ كَانَ كَاهِنَهُمْ، عَلَيَّ الرَّجُلَ، فَدُعِيَ لَهُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَلِكَ: فَقَالَ: مَا رَأَيْتُ كَالْيَوْمِ اسْتُقْبِلَ بِهِ رَجُلٌ مُسْلِمٌ، قَالَ: فَإِنِّي أَعْزِمُ عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا أَخْبَرْتَنِي قَالَ: كُنْتُ كَاهِنَهُمْ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، قَالَ: فَمَا أَعْجَبُ مَا جَاءَتْكَ بِهِ جِنِّيَّتُكَ؟ قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا أَنَا يَوْمًا فِي السُّوقِ، جَاءَتْنِي أَعْرِفُ فِيهَا الْفَزَعَ فَقَالَتْ: أَلَمْ تَرَ الْجِنَّ وَإِبْلَاسَهَا، وَيَأْسَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِنْكَاسِهَا، وَلُحُوقَهَا بِالْقِلَاصِ وَأَحْلَاسِهَا، قَالَ عُمَرُ: بَيْنَمَا أَنَا نَائِمٌ عِنْدَ آلِهَتِهِمْ، إِذْ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ بِعِجْلٍ فَذَبَحَهُ، فَصَرَخَ بِهِ صَارِخٌ لَمْ أَسْمَعْ صَارِخًا قَطُّ أَشَدَّ صَوْتًا مِنْهُ يَقُولُ: يَا جَلِيحْ، أَمْرٌ نَجِيحْ، رَجُلٌ فَصِيحْ، يَقُولُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله، فَوَثَبَ الْقَوْمُ، قُلْتُ: لَا أَبْرَحُ حَتَّىٰ أَعْلَمَ مَا وَرَاءَ هَذَا، ثُمَّ نَادَىٰ: يَا جَلِيحْ، أَمْرٌ نَجِيحْ، رَجُلٌ فَصِيحْ، يَقُولُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله فَقُمْتُ، فَمَا نَشِبْنَا أَنْ قِيلَ: هَذَا نَبِيٌّ([1]).
*قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله*:
لَمَّحَ الْمُصَنِّف بِإِيرَادِ هَذِهِ الْقِصَّة فِي بَاب: إِسْلَام عُمَر بِمَا جَاءَ عَنْ عَائِشَة وَطَلْحَة عَنْ عُمَر مِنْ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْقِصَّة كَانَتْ سَبَب إِسْلَامه, فَرَوَىٰ أبو نُعَيْم فِي «الدَّلَائِل» أَنَّ أَبَا جَهْل جَعَلَ لِمَنْ يَقْتُل مُحَمَّدًا مِائَة نَاقَة, قَالَ عُمَر: فَقُلْت لَهُ: يَا أَبَا الْحَكَم آلضَّمَان صَحِيح؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ. قَالَ: فَتَقَلَّدَتُ سَيْفِي أُرِيدهُ, فَمَرَرْت عَلَىٰ عِجْل وَهُمْ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَذْبَحُوهُ, فَقُمْت أَنْظُر إِلَيْهِمْ, فَإِذَا صَائِح يَصِيح مِنْ جَوْف الْعِجْل: يَا آلَ ذَرِيح, أَمْر نَجِيح, رَجُل يَصِيح بِلِسَانِ فَصِيح.
قَالَ عُمَر: فَقُلْت فِي نَفْسِي إِنَّ هَذَا الْأَمْر مَا يُرَاد بِهِ إِلَّا أَنَا([2].
فكان هذا سبب إسلامه رضي الله عنه.

([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3866)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: إسلام عمر بن الخطاب.

([2]) «فتح الباري» 7/220.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أبا عاصم على إيرادك الفوائد السابقة ، وكذا نفع الله بك أبا أسماء على ما أفدت به .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نفع الله بك أبا عاصم على إيرادك الفوائد السابقة ، وكذا نفع الله بك أبا أسماء على ما أفدت به .


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب، ونفع بكم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم ..

لكن لماذا اشتهرت وبصورة واسعه قصة إسلامه رضي الله عنه من خلال سماعه لسورة طه ؟
قيل ان ما ذكره البخاري هو من أسباب إسلام عمر ، وليس كيفية إسلامه؟! فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

اشتهرت الأولى وبصورة واسعة ؛ لأنها جاءت في كتب السير وهي أشهر وأيسر تناولا بين الناس .
وما ذكره البخاري رحمه الله ؛ لأنه لم يصح عنده ما ذكر في السيرة في قصة قراءة سورة طه أو غيرها ، ولذا أشار إلى ما سبق ، وهي التي صحت في سبب إسلام عمر رضي الله عنه ، فإن قيل ما ذكرتيه ، قلنا : هاتوا ما صح من كيفية إسلامه ، ولن يأتوا بشيء صحيح ، سوى ما ذكره البخاري رحمه الله . والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

فأين تظهر هذه القصة في كتب السيرة المنهجية التي كتبها الشيخ محمد طه شعبان في شرحه لكتيب الشيخ وحيد بالي في السيرة ؟؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم ،،
 ذكر القصة العضو في مجلس الألوكة محمد طه شعبان التي في صحيح البخاري من كتاب مناقب الأنصار باب إسلام عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في كتابه الأغصان الندية ص 94- 95

لماذا لم تشتهر القصة الصحيحة في إسلام عمر رضي الله عنه التي في صحيح البخاري !!!
فأين بعض شراح السيرة عنها !!

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

سيرة الخلفاء الراشدين ثم الأموية ثم العباسية ثم المماليك ثم العثمانية 
ما هي أفضل المراجع الصحيحة ؟؟ 
حيث أني وجدت النسخة المصورة لمؤلفات محمد الخضري رديئة وتؤلم العين لأن تصويرها ليس جيد أو أن النسخة المطبوعة التي تم التصوير منها هي نفسها رديئة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> سيرة الخلفاء الراشدين ثم الأموية ثم العباسية ثم المماليك ثم العثمانية 
> ما هي أفضل المراجع الصحيحة ؟؟


للرفع

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> سيرة الخلفاء الراشدين ثم الأموية ثم العباسية ثم المماليك ثم العثمانية 
> ما هي أفضل المراجع الصحيحة ؟؟ 
> حيث أني وجدت النسخة المصورة لمؤلفات محمد الخضري رديئة وتؤلم العين لأن تصويرها ليس جيد أو أن النسخة المطبوعة التي تم التصوير منها هي نفسها رديئة


من أهم المراجع في "سيرة الخلفاء الراشدين":
1-الطبقات لابن سعد.
2-معرفة الصحابة لابن منده.
3-معجم الصحابة لابن قانع.
4-معرفة الصحابة لأبي نعيم.
5-الاستيعاب لابن عبد البر.
6-أسد الغابة لابن الأثير
7-سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي.
8-تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي.
9-والإصابة لابن حجر.

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> من أهم المراجع في "سيرة الخلفاء الراشدين":
> 1-الطبقات لابن سعد.
> 2-معرفة الصحابة لابن منده.
> 3-معجم الصحابة لابن قانع.
> 4-معرفة الصحابة لأبي نعيم.
> 5-الاستيعاب لابن عبد البر.
> 6-أسد الغابة لابن الأثير
> 7-سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي.
> 8-تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي.
> 9-والإصابة لابن حجر.


يا أخي الفاضل لعل سوء فهم وقع 
لم أقصد مراجع بالمعنى الذي فهمته 
وهو أن يكون أحدنا يريد معرفة واقعة معينة منسوبة لصحابي معين - كواقعة التحكيم وما ورد فيها بين الصحابة معاية وأبو موسى الأشعري وعمرو بن العاص وعلي كرم الله وجه - ليعرف ما قيل فيها 
بل أقصد : 
طالب العلم لو أحب أن يقرأ في التاريخ الإسلامي من عصر الصحابة إلى سقوط الدولة العثمانية ليثقف نفسه 
ما هي المراجع الثقات ؟ أي التي اهتمت بالإكتفاء بالأخبار الصحيحة ؟
فلا يمكن لأحد أن يقرأ كل ما ورد في سيرة الخلفاء الراشدين في هذه الكتب 
فضلاً عن أن بعضها - ككتاب ابن حجر - مكتوب بطريق معينة لا يفهمها إلا العلماء أو المتعمقين في طلب العلم 

لذلك أقصد إما كتاب مختصر لأحد المتقدمين 
أو كتاب لأحد الثقات المتأخرين لكن يكون منسق 
لأن نسخة مؤلفات محمد الخضري التي ينصح بها بعض العلماء المصورة pdf على النت رديئة تؤلم العين في القراءة 

أرجو أن تكون فهمتني 
كما أن المؤلفات التي ذكرتها لا نعلم حالها 
هل كل ما ورد فيها من أخبار صحيح بالتأكيد ؟ 
أم كالأخبار الواردة في تاريخ الطبري التي يُعرَف صحتها بمعرفة قوة سندها ؟؟؟

لذلك أرجو فهم الغرض من السؤال - باللون الأحمر - كي تكون الإجابة في محلها 
وجزاكم الله خيراً على الاهتمام

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> يا أخي الفاضل لعل سوء فهم وقع


هذا ليس سوء فهمٍ وقع!
وإن شئت فقل: (سوء صياغة سؤال وقع)، لم يظهر ما تريده تحديدًا، وللتأكد: انظر إلى سؤالك باللون الأحمر، وما أردته أعلاه، فالأول واسع، والثاني يحجمه ويحصره!
وإن كان ما ذكرته لك، يعد مادة أساسية، لزامًا، أن يعود الباحث إليها.....وهذا أمرٌ يفهمه كل باحثٍ متأصل.
ولكن الظاهر من سؤالك: أنك لا تريدُ بحثًا ذاتيًا؛ وإنما تريدُ مادة مصوغة جاهزة محققة!!
ولي عودة، إن شاء ربي وقدَّر.

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> هذا ليس سوء فهمٍ وقع!
> وإن شئت فقل: (سوء صياغة سؤال وقع)، لم يظهر ما تريده تحديدًا، وللتأكد: انظر إلى سؤالك باللون الأحمر، وما أردته أعلاه، فالأول واسع، والثاني يحجمه ويحصره!
> وإن كان ما ذكرته لك، يعد مادة أساسية، لزامًا، أن يعود الباحث إليها.....وهذا أمرٌ يفهمه كل باحثٍ متأصل.
> ولكن الظاهر من سؤالك: أنك لا تريدُ بحثًا ذاتيًا؛ وإنما تريدُ مادة مصوغة جاهزة محققة!!
> ولي عودة، إن شاء ربي وقدَّر.


صدقت 
هل حانت وقت هذه العودة الكريمة ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> سيرة الخلفاء الراشدين ثم الأموية ثم العباسية ثم المماليك ثم العثمانية 
> ما هي أفضل المراجع الصحيحة ؟؟ 
> حيث أني وجدت النسخة المصورة لمؤلفات محمد الخضري رديئة وتؤلم العين لأن تصويرها ليس جيد أو أن النسخة المطبوعة التي تم التصوير منها هي نفسها رديئة


عليك بسلسلة الدكتور الصلابي في التاريخ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ما هو معنى " يَا جَلِيحْ، أَمْرٌ نَجِيحْ، رَجُلٌ فَصِيحْ ..." ؟وما المراد منه ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> ما هو معنى " يَا جَلِيحْ، أَمْرٌ نَجِيحْ، رَجُلٌ فَصِيحْ ..." ؟وما المراد منه ؟


هذا من هواتف الجان.
قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في ((كشف المشكل في الصحيحين)): ((يَا جليح: اسْم شخص. أَمر نجيح: أَي سريع، من النجاح: وَهُوَ الظفر بالمراد. وَهَذَا من الهواتف المنذرة ببعثة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم)).
وقال ابن حجر رحمه الله: ((يَا جَلِيحْ بِالْجِيمِ وَالْمُهْمَلَةِ بِوَزْنِ عَظِيمٍ وَمَعْنَاهُ الوقح المكافح بالعداوة قَالَ بن التِّينِ يَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يَكُونَ نَادَى رَجُلًا بِعَيْنِهِ وَيَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَرَادَ مَنْ كَانَ بِتِلْكَ الصِّفَةِ قُلْتُ وَوَقَعَ فِي مُعْظَمِ الرِّوَايَاتِ الَّتِي أَشَرْتُ إِلَيْهَا يَا آلَ ذَرِيحْ بِالذَّالِ الْمُعْجَمَةِ وَالرَّاءِ وَآخِرُهُ مُهْمَلَةٌ وَهُمْ بَطْنٌ مَشْهُورٌ فِي الْعَرَبِ قَوْلُهُ رَجُلٌ فَصِيحٌ مِنَ الْفَصَاحَةِ وَفِي رِوَايَةِ الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ِّ بِتَحْتَانِيَّة  ٍ أَوَّلَهُ بَدَلَ الْفَاءِ مِنَ الصياح وَوَقع فِي حَدِيث بن عَبْسٍ قَوْلٌ فَصِيحْ رَجُلٌ يَصِيحْ)).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وفي الفتح ( 7 / 227-228 ) :*
*قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏ألم تر الجن وإبلاسها‏)‏ بالموحدة والمهملة والمراد به اليأس ضد الرجاء‏.‏* 
*وفي رواية أبي جعفر ‏"‏ عجبت للجن وإبلاسها ‏"‏ وهو أشبه بإعراب بقية الشعر، ومثله لمحمد بن كعب لكن قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ وتحساسها ‏"‏ بفتح المثناة وبمهملات، أي أنها فقدت أمرا فشرعت تفتش عليه‏.‏* 
*قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏ويأسها من بعد إنكاسها‏)‏ اليأس بالتحتانية ضد الرجاء والإنكاس الانقلاب، قال ابن فارس‏:‏ معناه أنها يئست من استراق السمع بعد أن كانت قد ألفته، فانقلبت عن الاستراق قد يئست من السمع‏.‏* 
*ووقع في شرح الداودي بتقديم السين على الكاف، وفسره بأنه المكان الذي ألفته، قال‏:‏ ووقع في رواية ‏"‏ من بعد إيناسها ‏"‏ أي أنها كانت أنست بالاستراق، ولم أر ما قاله في شيء من الروايات، وقد شرح الكرماني على اللفظ الأول الذي ذكره الداودي وقال‏:‏ الإنساك جمع نسك، والمراد به العبادة، ولم أر هذا القسيم في غير الطريق التي أخرجها البخاري‏.‏* 
*وزاد في رواية الباقر ومحمد بن كعب وكذا عند البيهقي موصولا من حديث البراء بن عازب بعد قوله‏:‏ ‏"‏ وأحلاسها ‏"‏‏:‏* 
*تهوي إلى مكة تبغي الهدى ما مؤمنوها مثل أرجاسها* 
*فاسم إلى الصفوة من هاشم واسم بعينيك إلى رأسهـا* 

*وفي روايتهم أن الجني عاوده ثلاث ليال ينشده هذه الأبيات مع تغير قوافيها، فجعل بدل قوله إبلاسها ‏"‏ تطلابها ‏"‏ أوله مثناة، وتارة ‏"‏ تجآرها ‏"‏ بجيم وهمزة، وبدل قوله أحلاسها ‏"‏ أقتابها ‏"‏ بقاف ومثناة جمع قتب، وتارة ‏"‏ أكوارها ‏"‏ وبدل قوله‏.‏* 
*ما مؤمنوها مثل أرجاسها ‏"‏ ليس قداماها كأذنابها ‏"‏ وتارة ‏"‏ ليس ذوو الشر كأخيارها ‏"‏ وبدل قوله‏:‏ رأسها ‏"‏ نابها ‏"‏ وتارة قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ ما مؤمنو الجن ككفارها‏"‏‏.‏* 
*وعندهم من الزيادة أيضا أنه في كل مرة يقول له ‏"‏ قد بعث محمد، فانهض إليه ترشد‏"‏، وفي الرواية المرسلة قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ فارتعدت فرائصي حتى وقعت‏"‏، وعندهم جميعا أنه لما أصبح توجه إلى مكة فوجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد هاجر، فأتاه فأنشده أبياتا يقول فيها‏:‏* 
*أتاني رئى بعد ليل وهجعة ولم يك فيما قد بلوت بكاذب* 
*ثلاث ليال قوله كل ليلة أتاك نبي من لؤي بن غالب*
* يقول في آخرها‏:‏* 
*فكن لي شفيعا يوم لا ذو شفاعة سواك بمغن عن سواد بن قارب*
* وفي آخر الرواية المرسلة ‏"‏ فالتزمه عمر وقال‏:‏ لقد كنت أحب أن أسمع هذا منك‏"‏‏.‏* 
*قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏ولحوقها بالقلاص وأحلاسها‏)‏ القلاص بكسر القاف وبالمهملة جمع قلص بضمتين وهو جمع قلوص وهي الفتية من النياق، والأحلاس جمع حلس بكسر أوله وسكون ثانيه وبالمهملتين وهو ما يوضع على ظهور الإبل تحت الرحل‏.‏* 
*ووقع هذا القسيم غير موزون‏.‏* 
*وفي رواية الباقر ‏"‏ ورحلها العيس بأحلاسها ‏"‏ وهذا موزون، والعيس بكسر أوله وسكون التحتانية وبالمهملتين‏:‏ الإبل‏.‏*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نفع الله بكم، وجزاكم خيرًا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------

